# DIY hard drive mount for a screwless design cases



## scottv

Hi,

My uncle has a Dell Dimension E310 computer. I'm going to add a new hard drive since his case has an empty internal drive bay for 1 more SATA HDD.

The problem is, it's a screwless design so it uses plastic mounts and there is no extra mount included for a new hard drive. I contacted Dell and they said they do not sell those plastic mounts so I'm looking for a way I can secure that extra HDD into the drive bay.

I have no choice but to ghetto-rig this drive into place...so...Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## MyKobalt

First of all, here's a better picture of your problem.....

http://nuxx.net/gallery/v/computers/delldimensione310/DSCN3105.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=2

....the only thing I could think of is fabricating something from sheet metal or just get some double sided Velcro and mount it on the floor of the case.....OR you could sacrifice a drive bay for one of these....

http://www.directron.com/mis-kit-hd.html


best of luck


----------



## scottv

Holy cow! You're awesome!ray: 

Thanks alot friend!


----------



## WereBo

A good chum of mine has 'hot-glued' his drive to the PC floor - Works perfectly! :grin:

You'll only need a 'spot' on each corner, for easy removal :wink:


----------



## John Von Trapp

A mate of mine had a similar problem with an old PC, he just plugged it in and let it sit on the floor of the PC, using some of the soft, picture frame circles from the supermarket to cancel the vibration. Worked like a charm


----------



## WereBo

If you want to be really 'high-tech' about it, you could always use some 'Velcro' pads :grin:


----------



## John Von Trapp

WereBo said:


> If you want to be really 'high-tech' about it, you could always use some 'Velcro' pads :grin:


 Thats way too high tech. Like, futuristic :laugh:


----------

